# FaceOff Season 4



## RoxyBlue

The new season starts January 15 on SyFy:

http://www.syfy.com/faceoff

Preview video here:

http://www.syfy.com/videos/Face Off/vid:2606381


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm almost sure that I won't get very interested in this season, after the gross miscarriage of justice at the end of last season.


----------



## Copchick

I was excited to hear it was coming on in a couple weeks. I too am still left with a bad taste after last season. I will probably watch it without any opinion as to who should win and just watch for the techniques.


----------



## Allen H

Yeah, I have two friends on this season so I will watch. It will also be a new season an new cast. I dont blame the pot when the stew turns out poorly hopefully the same framework will produce better results this season.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Allen H said:


> Yeah, I have two friends on this season so I will watch. It will also be a new season an new cast. I dont blame the pot when the stew turns out poorly hopefully the same framework will produce better results this season.


You blame the chef.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll watch it because I so enjoy seeing the level of creativity these folks have working on such a short time line. If they leave out the audience voting this year, I'm good with that - the audience doesn't see what the judges see anyway.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm looking forward to the new season. The preview looks good.


----------



## heresjohnny

I am watching the new season. I have my favorites but I'm not going to let the judges or voting ruin it for me.


----------



## MommaMoose

I might not have liked the way the last season ended but I really can't wait for this season. The previews look pretty good. Now if they can maintain a drama free season like last season and not let the audience vote I will be a happy camper.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Okay, believe it or not I have never seen this show!:googly:But thanks to you guys, it is now in my cue to tape weekly. Seriously though, I have to get out more....


----------



## the bloody chef

I can't wait for the next season! _Love_ the show, _hate_ the audience voting.... I know this won't be popular, but I don't think that Nicole deserves the terror it seems that most would impart to her! I know she got lucky and got a second chance, but she made the most of it...won 2 challenges and then the final and she did do some really, really good work....she really stepped it up! I thought either Roy or Laura was gonna win it after the second episode....and like Vee said at the end...Roy picked the worst possible time to screw up! Had he done what he always did, he was pretty much a shoe-in...but he didn't and that's not Nicole's fault. While I pretty much disagree with the second chance thing (a reality show staple now!- i.e. Top Chef, Face Off, Survivor, etc.), it is what it is. Lots of sporting events are won/lost on bad calls by refs, people don't get promotions because of bad calls by bosses, poop happens! it's not that you get lucky- it's what you do with it that matters!

p.s.- Punkin', you're gonna love it! It's like school for Hallowe'enies! :jol:


----------



## [email protected]

I agreed with almost all of the judges comments/decisions last season, up until the final [critical] episodes. Then the world seemed to turn upside down. I've decided that WINNING the competition isn't as important as showcasing amazing talent & creativity. The movie making universe is much larger than the 3-person FaceOff panel. The Industry will eventually recognize and reward the winner(s). In the meantime I'll watch and root for my favorites.


----------



## Pumpkin5

the bloody chef said:


> p.s.- Punkin', you're gonna love it! It's like school for Hallowe'enies! :jol:


:jol:Thanks BC, I gathered that from reading this thread....just what I need...something to suck up more free time:googly:...Ha, ha...well, at least it is something that will benefit me creatively and hopefully fuel the fire for prop making. I really want to work on my makeup/facial appliances this year so that for Halloween I can be appropriately gruesome.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Okay, believe it or not I have never seen this show!:googly:But thanks to you guys, it is now in my cue to tape weekly. Seriously though, I have to get out more....


Tape? They still make that?
OK, back on topic.

Hope they DO keep the drama down, the audience out, and once you're out, you're out!


----------



## Pumpkin5

JustJimAZ said:


> Tape? They still make that?
> OK, back on topic.


:jol:Ha, ha...okay...yes....sorry...I revert back to prehistoric times...I meant DVR.....Geez JustJimAZ.....you don't let me get away with anything! I can't wait to see this show...you guys make it sound so WONDERFUL!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Audition videos for the new round of contestants can be seen here:

http://www.syfy.com/videos/Face Off/Auditions


----------



## Jack Mac

Looks like this season might be the best one yet. Does anyone know if they canceled the show that would normally follow FaceOff, the one where the competition was based on scenery? I only had the chance to catch a glimpse of it once and there were some cool tricks for improving displays in it.


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Totally excited about the show a friend Jenna Green is on the show this year. She lives here in Austin


----------



## Pumpkin5

steveshauntedyard said:


> Totally excited about the show a friend Jenna Green is on the show this year. She lives here in Austin


:jol:That is so great Steve for Jenna! I have never watched the show...but from reading this thread I am SO EXCITED for this year. Yay Face Off!!! I am catching up on past shows this week...hopefully I will be full tilt this year.


----------



## Rage

Well I think I've graduated to the "COB" (Crotchy ole Bas***ds) club......high on opinion and low on detail. But after watching both season 1 & 2, I personally don't agree very much with the judges opinions. Granted we don't get the chance to view the makeup up close like they do but when watching in HD you get a pretty good look at it. I think for the most part they are too hard on the contestants. Let's face it, bottom line is that it's art.......and art is in the beholder's eyes. That said.........

I think when your out, your out....... when Nicole won I almost vowed to never watch it again......... yes Ray made a mistake, so what his work was amazing and delivered so much more every week via his experience, Laura was just pure genius in her talent and skill. Nicole lacked the talent, skill or experience in my opinion (in comparison to the other 2). I don't think they should throw out the audience voting because the audience comprises the market of movie/TV watchers that will be the ultimate determiners of how far the artist progress in their careers. I don't think the judges are tossing out $50.00 (the cost for a family of 4 to go to a movie) to watch the contestants.

So I might watch it or I might not........still sitting on the fence.


----------



## Copchick

Thanks for posting the audition link Roxy. It was good to get a preview of the contestants. Three more days!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We'll be setting up the DVR soon to record the show


----------



## kprimm

Love the show but I think Roy was robbed last season.


----------



## Joiseygal

YAY...I will be looking forward to the next season of Facebook!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall I send you a reminder text message, Joisey?

I would also like to encourage people to keep the discussion in this thread to this season's events, not last season's. There are existing threads for discussion of the previous seasons.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Counting down the days... I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## scareme

Well I'm hooked. But then I planned on watching it anyway. I enjoy watching what everyone comes up with, no matter if they if they win or not. Let's face it, even a bad make-up job beats a stupid sit/com any day. But it looks like they have some really good talent this time. I can't wait to see what they come up with.


----------



## Draik41895

lets see, should be recording now, but I still gotta watch last nights ep. of Being Human. But I'm so excited for this too! auAUAUAUAahaaaauuugh, Good stuff for tonight.


----------



## Joiseygal

RoxyBlue said:


> Shall I send you a reminder text message, Joisey?
> 
> I would also like to encourage people to keep the discussion in this thread to this season's events, not last season's. There are existing threads for discussion of the previous seasons.


Thanks Roxy!

I enjoyed the show and I thought some of costume/make up was pretty cool!


----------



## Cat_Bones

Really interested in this show yet again I'm rooting for Anthony Kosar since he's from my hometown of Chicago! I also love Jenna Green's work as well


----------



## Osenator

Was really good, last night, the characters were amazing!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our recording didn't run last night for some reason. Fortunately, the entire episode was being re-aired this morning at 8:30, so we'll have it for watching today.


----------



## HauntArmada

Thought it was great! Even the bottom couple of looks in my opinion were pretty cool. I can't wait to see what gets created by this years crop. But I definitely agree; doing away with fan voting is the way to go.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Call me a conspiracy theorist but I don't believe for a second that interactive television voting is ever tallied or used for decision-making. Of course I have no evidence to back it up.


----------



## Jack Mac

There is a good group of artist in this season but from the looks of it, I think that Anthony is a notch above the rest. Extremely talented and works at a very fast pace. Others that can be in the running in my opinion are Alex F, Jenna and Alex Z. Next week it's DC Comic Heroes, should be fun.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I think that the top three this year will be Eric F., Jenna, and The young guy who carved the stone piece for his character's face.


----------



## Copchick

Good characters last night! I loved the Artic King. But everyone had really good features and creativity on their kings too, but Artic was my fav. Didn't like the Volcano King.


----------



## Jack Mac

I agree, that Vulcano King was just _*bad*_. That crown had dunce written all over it. The Artic King on the other hand was a cool concept and the choice of silicone for the facial prosthetic was perfect.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I both loved the desert king look - wonderfully pulled together and absolutely gorgeous.

Looks to be a nice balance of talent in this group.


----------



## Draik41895

I loved the detaiil on the forest kings arms with the little bugs and stuff. The Arctic king reminded me of the Ice King From adventure time, but that was still way awesome. The desert king was probably my favorite overall, but the mountain one left me stunned when I saw the sculpt. Its unfortunate that the swamp king didnt get painted all the way.


----------



## Tokwik

Jack Mac said:


> I agree, that Vulcano King was just _*bad*_. That crown had dunce written all over it.


Dunce cap. Thank you. I was trying to figure out what that reminded me of but couldn't put my finger on it.

I'll also agree that the arctic should have been in the top looks, but maybe there was something we didn't see that was left on the editing room floor.

Still watched this episode with a bit of a sour taste left over from last season. Maybe if they changed up the judges some? Why is that Glen guy there again?

Here's to the start of a new season and some great work to come.

:cheers:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I think that Glenn Hetrick puts up most of the money for the show. Other than that, I can't see a lot that he has done that is very noteworthy. You design costumes for Lady Gaga? That's great, but she looks like her wardrobe is designed by a crack addict with a warped mind. You've been involved in a few movies as part of a design team? Great, but why aren't the rest of the SFX crew judges as well? You own Optic Nerve FX studio? That's also a good thing, because everyone needs a job.

I apologize. It is quite obvious that I am not a big fan of Glenn Hetrick. I also think someone should tackle him and shave off that ridiculous hair style of his, but I digress.

Ve Neill, I can see as a judge. She's been a major name in movie make up for years. Patrick Tatapolous (Really not sure if I spelled that correctly) I could see. He had vision, and has done many large pictures. Glenn Hetrick, Not so much.


----------



## GhoulishCop

BHC,

Next time tell us how you really feel. But you're just jealous because he _has_ hair. 

While I really don't know much about his background (I'm a relatively new fan of the show, but Lady Gaga's designer? Really?!) I do like his perspective on what the contestants make. I think a lot of his critiques are spot on, even if I agree with you about his hairstyle...I'd also add contestant Eric Fox to the list of people needing a proper haircut.

As for the first show, I guess I'm in the minority on the Desert King costume: I _hated_ it! I thought the Forest, Mountain, and Jungle Kings were far superior, and while I liked the sculpt on the Swamp King, I agreed with the judges the rest of the costume fell flat.

And it seems everyone is in universal agreement the Vulcano King was simply horrible. I think Troy was right to be the first one gone. He seemed to lack the depth of talent most of the others have displayed so far.

Rich


----------



## studiokraft

*SPOILER ALERT:*

So happy that the judges seemed to be truly basing their decision on the results and not what they (or the producers) would think was "fair" by allowing the same contestant to win both of the competitions. That's one aspect of this show that my wife and I both appreciate - it seems to be focused on the talent of the contestants and not stupid interpersonal dramas that infest other "reality shows".

Hopefully the show will continue to focus on the contestant's work and not on their interactions at the house, since that is what is most interesting to us anyway.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Okay, I am just posting this without reading this whole thread...because I just started watching FaceOff on the 15th. And I haven't watched the new show, I have been catching up on the past episodes....so although I cannot speak intelligently right now...I have to say...I totally get what all the fuss was about. This show is GREAT! My DVR is recording for me, and as I get time I am watching the episodes....I saw the episode last night where the theme was Star Wars, and I have to say....WOW....these folks are talented! (and then some) Better late than never, I always say.....but I also have to bow and say, you guys were RIGHT...it is really, really a good series.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

GhoulishCop said:


> BHC,
> 
> Next time tell us how you really feel. But you're just jealous because he _has_ hair.
> 
> Rich


Nah, I could have hair if I wanted it (At least around the sides). I just like the bald look, not the Julius Caesar look.

Rich, has no one ever told you? Bald is Beautiful!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Okay, I am caught up! I spent Sunday getting caught up and watched all of FaceOff Season three, and boo, I wanted Laura to win...oh well, we cannot have what we want all the time, can we? I am officially caught up and I have to say, this show is great! I am amazed by all the talent and I love seeing what they come up each time. I watched the first episode of Season Four and I can't wait for Tuesday night! Yay! Now I know what all the fuss was about.......


----------



## Jack Mac

So Pumpkin5, do you have any favorites for this season?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thanks for asking Jack, I actually do. I think Anthony is VERY talented, and he is humble too, I like that in an artist, he is my favorite. And I like Jenna too, she seems creative and fast, and I like the way she jokes around and keeps it light. I also like Eric Z and I think when he feels more comfortable, he will really shine, he seems very young. I also like Autumn and Wayne, I think they are pretty talented as well. I don't like whiners and excuse makers....they annoy me.


----------



## GhoulishCop

I'm rather partial to Alam, but that might have more to do with the white shorts she wore to kick the show off than any talent she exhibited. :devil: In that respect, my early favorite is also Anthony.

Rich


----------



## Pumpkin5

GhoulishCop said:


> I'm rather partial to Alam, but that might have more to do with the white shorts she wore to kick the show off than any talent she exhibited. :devil: In that respect, my early favorite is also Anthony.
> Rich


:jol:No doubt Alam won some fans with those white shorts! I think they are all pretty talented and each has his or her own strengths, fabricating, painting techniques, sculpting, wearing sexy clothes, whatever gets you votes, I say, do it! Second place is after all, just the first loser.


----------



## Osenator

When is the next episode?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Tuesday nights at 9:00 pm on SYFY.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You can also watch episodes on the web site:

http://www.syfy.com/faceoff


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:15 minutes to FaceOff...yay! Yippee! Yay!


----------



## GhoulishCop

So was anyone else surprised they sent Michael home last night? I mean, I didn't think he was strong enough to go all the way to the end, but in an episode full of train wrecks his creation wasn't the worst. Was this supposed to be a "controversy generator?"

Seriously, what was up with Meagan's "Freedom Fighter" character? Duct tape? Katie's whatever super hero had what for a mask? I liked the description of it as a "tiki mask thing." Those were far worse concepts and executions than Michael's. And how about Alam having the whole back of her concept fall off? How was she not in the bottom 3? Must have been those shorts!

It was surprising to see how far short _all_ of the contestants fell in creating a super hero, but Anthony is starting to wrack up an impressive list of wins now. It looks like it's going to be harder and harder to beat him. Of course, it's only week 2. Yet even though I agreed with the judges that his character should win, it wasn't the strongest work of art. Usually there's a lot more good stuff than bad that comes out of each show; this week I thought it was the opposite and no one really produced their best work.

Rich


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

In my opinion, Katie's "Juggalo tiki mask" was WAY worse than Micheal's "Attempt at a Plague Doctor". I didn't think the Lava monster was all that great, but then again, Anthony won with it two weeks running now, so apparently it works for him.

I wasn't a fan of Alam's, but there were worse ones. Honestly, she should have used some of the thin plastic sheeting that Eric F. used to show the working lungs on his character (How cool was that by the way?) to make the glass shards. It would have been much more lightweight, but still have conveyed the effect she was going for. She used plexiglass, which is extremely heavy, then tried to hot glue it in place. 

The "Robot girl" was actually not too horrible. He used a little too much blood, if you ask me, but it was still a decent execution.


----------



## Osenator

Actually, I am not surprise it was him, remember last week, he was also in the worst team. I agree he was not the worst last night, that TIKI mask was horrible, but I think last week played also a factor. I am glad that Anthony won, his skills are the best.


----------



## Jack Mac

To be honest, I was hoping they would have sent all three home . While they may be talented artists, not all artist work at the same pace. Some can visualize ideas and turn around and execute immediately, while others need much more time just to come up with a concept. There is nothing wrong with that unless you are required to pump out a finished product in two days. That being said, I wasn't all that surprised that they sent Micheal home as I was surprised at how some of them really struggled to come up with a decent super hero. Meagan's character was just awful, _duct tape? really?. _Micheal's mask was a joke and he spent a whole day just wrapping sheet foam around the head form, I almost thought he was going to make another dunce cap like in the first episode. He really didn't make anything else. Alam was simply lucky that there others who completely dropped the ball not just their backs.
While I liked Anthony's design and paint job, I think that Eric F. should have won this week because his character was the total package, prosthetics, costume and weapon which was really cool.


----------



## Jack Mac

Oh I forgot, next week..... _*DEMONS!*_ . Definitely a must see.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was also a bit surprised at how difficult this challenge apparently was for the artists. "Super hero" is a well known and often somewhat stereotypical genre, so you'd expect it to be easy to come up with creations that look like a super hero. They also had help with the sketches from real live DC Comics artists (I would have been asking them to autograph the sketch for me). Anyway, I also agree that we didn't see the best work from a lot of folks last night.

Anthony is one phenomenal painter.


----------



## remylass

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I didn't think the Lava monster was all that great, but then again, Anthony won with it two weeks running now, so apparently it works for him.


Wait. I thought he won last week with that awesome Rock Goblin King.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I was honestly surprised at how poorly so many did this week. Frankly even some who were "safe" didn't do all that well.


----------



## Copchick

I'm surprised that Michael went home. I agree there were some others that were way worse. I just don't see Alam staying for any length of time, she seems very inexperienced, not enough to win this show by any means. I do have to say that Eric F. and Anthony are my favs so far, but it's only the second episode. Eric F. seems to have that "outside the box" thought process. I liked House's Robot Girl too. She was interesting, different. 

Roxy - I thought the same thing! I would've asked them to autograph the sketch.


----------



## kprimm

I think they need to change out the judges. They clearly make some very bad, stupid calls as far as I'm concerned. Aman should have been gone last night. The whole back of her costume was completely gone. How in the world did they pick her as safe? Sending Michael home was a joke.


----------



## Tokwik

I pretty much agree with what everyone else has said previously.

One thought that popped into my head while watching the "reveal stage" part was that it seemed that the overall quality/talent of the contestants seems to be much lower than the previous seasons. Like Roxy had stated, it looked like the majority had severe difficulty in accomplishing this task. 
Granted, I can't do anything remotely close to anything they are doing, but as an interested viewer the competition doesn't seem that close.

Previous seasons, the higher skilled ones stood out from the rest of the contestants, but the "underdog" still had a chance. These first two episodes showed the strongest three or four, but everyone else seems to be pretty far behind.

I question whether the show is trying to create a closer competition between the top few, with the rest of the contestants just being filler for the season.

But then again, that could be just the conspiracy theorist in me speaking out or still just a bad taste left by last season. 

Looking forwards to next weeks episode.


----------



## GhoulishCop

I'm not into comic books at all, but I might just pick up a copy of next week's issue since it will be the one featuring Anthony's "Core" character. According to the press release regarding this week's show, it will appear in the Jan. 30 issue of Justice League Dark #16. I think it will be interesting to see whether they go with the concept as presented on the show or with the idea that was left inside the mold.

Rich


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yay for Anthony, even when his chest and back piece didn't get ready he still won! I think his concept was cool and what he did get done was great. He is pretty cool under pressure too, which i think is vital. I thought Michael's plague mask was terrible...much too pointy and not very plague like at all. I agree some others were equally poor, and Eric, aka Mohawk, did do a great job on his design. It is obvious some people work much better as teams....that said, all the contestants do have some talent, let's see what they do with demons.


----------



## scareme

I was amazed at how bad the work was this week. As I watched the reveal portion of the show, I kept thinking how I've seen much better work in the Haunt Forum showroom. Granted, these guys don't have as much time as the haunters on here. But really, I could pick a half a dozen artist on this forum to put up against the work this week. I'm looking forward to next week to see if they can redeem their selves.


----------



## ladysherry

I think they should pick one person from the forum each week to be a guest judge.


----------



## JustJimAZ

ladysherry said:


> I think they should pick one person from the forum each week to be a guest judge.


Now THAT would be fun!


----------



## the bloody chef

Finally got to see last week's show tonight!!! All I can say is wtf was that crap! From whole costume backs falling off to duck tape to just plain awful sculpting to "frat house halloween party" costumes to bad paint jobs and no paint jobs.....and Michael- all he did was a mask, and he did it _badly_!!! Totally deserved to go home... but what really bothered me is how many thought that they did good work and were surprised at how everyone one else saw it! Michael actually thought his mask looked great! It says a lot that Anthony won with an incomplete work, and Eric could have won with his 'Dick Gritty' character (even if he uses Glen Hetrick as his stylist!)....Gotta be better tomorrow!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Anthony, bring it home! Yay! My boy's got SKILLS! Eric (mohawk) was good too... He reminds me of me...bites off more than he can chew...needs to budget his time more wisely and not dream so big...just saying...


----------



## The Halloween Lady

This season there is some amazing talent both really good and really, really bad. Although I love the show I have been sort amazed by the lack of talent this season. I'm not quite sure what is going on. Maybe the producers felt that the show was beginning to be a competition geared only toward the industries elite and they wanted to change that?????
I'm sort of confused.


----------



## ladysherry

Halloween lady... I feel the same way. I was like what the crap is that. Its on both end of the spectrum the far ends, way good or way bad.


----------



## The-Haunter

I really hope the talent pool isn't drying up so they have to cancel the show.


----------



## Tokwik

The Halloween Lady said:


> This season there is some amazing talent both really good and really, really bad. Although I love the show I have been sort amazed by the lack of talent this season. I'm not quite sure what is going on. Maybe the producers felt that the show was beginning to be a competition geared only toward the industries elite and they wanted to change that?????
> I'm sort of confused.


Yep. That.

Anthony and Mohawk Eric seem to be the ones with the best overall designs but like was already mentioned, Eric may have a time management problem. Anthony appears to be able to execute the most complete character each week.

It's almost like the show this season is not so much who is going to win each week, but a competition over who is going home.

Last season I was excited to watch each week. This one, not so much.


----------



## Copchick

I think The Halloween Lady hit the nail on the head, "the lack of talent".

Oh and by the way, I have to wonder if Autumn is a true Pittsburger. She does not sound like us at all. Her skills are not that great. Personally, I think she's a bit full of herself. Just sayin'.

I'll add my two cents, I wonder if the producers want a really really obvious winner to be apparent so if there is another vote by the public, then it should be easy to see who to choose between. 

I really liked Eric F.'s vision with the oversized horns. Some creations were very good and some were very, very bad.

EDIT - Oh and by the way - I've seen some amazing talent on this site. You all need to be applying for a spot for next season. You're much better than some of these um, professionals they have on the show.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I agree with everyone....most ot the talent is not all that...or maybe people are finding their footing? This year everyone seems to really be "walking around and looking at other cast member's work". Last year they all seemed so centered on their own thoughts and designs.....and I don't know how the other ladies on this thread feel...what WTH??? Why aren't there any "Laura's" this year? The ladies don't seem all that talented....of course at sculpting and design....granted one girl can wear her white shorts (Rich) but.....kind of disappointing. Go Anthony and Mohawk Eric....I still do think young Eric will do something great.....


----------



## Joiseygal

I really liked Anthony's make up job. I wish he was able to get his chest piece out of the mold than I think he would of really blew the competition away. Erik's chest and brain piece that was exposed looked awesome. As for the other costumes it was sort of weak this week. I thought Katie's costume was the worse, so that is why I was surprised that she didn't get eliminated.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You must be a week behind, Joisey

This week's episode marked the first time I've seen so many people as far behind schedule as they appeared to be by the second day. This show definitely puts time management skills to the test, which was evident in the bit of advice given about time spent on an animatronic versus time needed for a good paint job.

The 3 foot long horns sculpted for Eric F.'s and Wayne's demon looked like the real thing. I'd love to see the detail as to how they were attached to the head. I believe their sculpt that allowed the actor to look out through the mouth was a first for FaceOff, based on a comment Glen made. 

Anthony and Alam's female demon was beautiful, and every detail consistent with the traditional look of an India Indian (as opposed to American Indian) goddess. Anthony has the ability to put together a complete look and stay focussed. I also like the fact that he appears to be genuinely grateful when his work is complimented.

I'm in agreement with Copchick about Autumn. She does seem to overestimate her skills as well as the quality of her work compared to others. That could hurt her in the long run.


----------



## Joiseygal

Roxy you made my night! I thought I watched the latest episode. Now I get to watch the one everyone is talking about. DOH!


----------



## Joiseygal

Ha..Now that I am up to date I thought I would give my two cents. I have to say that although the talent lacks in some areas it has to be so difficult to have a costume piece and make up done in the time they want it done. Then to throw a wrench into the time management and change parts of the theme in between the competition. I give anyone credit that tries to go through the challenges they give. As for my favorite it was Anthony's and Alam's demon. It was very beautiful! I wish Erik's eyelids would of worked because that would of been so cool. He has some really cool ideas. I like the concept of the last place demon, but they just couldn't pull it together. Although I didn't think it was as bad as the judges thought it was. It is a shame that the girl with the hurt hand that slowed them down didn't get eliminated instead.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Can I say something Joiseygal (Sharon)? I don't know you personally...in real life...but I know your work ethic...your attention to detail....and I deduce what your attention to detail is....coupled with your duty to family, work, etc....and your fantastic zombie make ups...your haunt...and your whole aesthetic.
If you were on FaceOff....I am totally 100% sure you would give it your ALL! I guess I can see your kind nature...trying to defend the artists on the show this year....but really.....time management is "Their JOB this season". I am so sure that if someone joined the forum and picked members who agreed and entered them in a contest....they would succeed...give it their all and not try to slough off and get away with copying off someone else....
I love FaceOff....but you guys are sooooooo much better.....sooooooo much more talented......and sooooooooooooooooooooooooo much more deserving.


----------



## Joiseygal

Awww..Pumpkin you are too sweet! Thank you and I appreciate the comment, but if it wasn't for this forum I wouldn't of learned what I know from all the talented people who posted their work. I think most of the people on the show went to some kind of make up school, so that should have the make up standards high and sometimes it falls short. As for getting things up fast I would definitely fall short because I like to take my time. I wish someone from the forum that meet those requirements would go on Faceoff. When I watch the show I see how much more I have to learn!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I know her personally in real life, Pumpkin, and she's NONE of those things:googly:

Just kidding, Joisey - you know we love you And you're right about the time challenge and the level of difficulty it poses. Of course, anyone who wants to be on the show should educate themselves about that part by watching the earlier seasons and at least get themselves mentally prepared for it. One of the girls on the show said on episode 2 that she didn't realize they would be expected to work solo so early - if she'd watched the previous seasons, she would have known that was standard practice.


----------



## [email protected]

:undecidedvil: This season has me confused as well. Maybe all of the talented people are off shooting movies somewhere.


----------



## Spooky1

I though they almost all did a good job week one. Since then I've been a bit disappointed with most of the creations. For some it's about time management.


----------



## scareme

Best quote of the night... Glen, "It almost punches you in the face with how bad it sucks."


----------



## remylass

scareme said:


> Best quote of the night... Glen, "It almost punches you in the face with how bad it sucks."


I actually watched him say that about three times. It made me die with laughter. He has a pretty good vocabulary, and he makes sure he uses it. He doesn't emote very often. When he said that, I was shocked. I agreed with him, but I was still shocked. Best line of the season.


----------



## Sunkenbier

Love the show! My daughter and I have watched every episode and her and I love critiquing everything. She is only 5 and I am already adminiring her attention for detail and she is talking about how they should have done things differently or made a change in a certain area.

Yesterday her and I were discussing her halloween costume for 2013 and we started going over the color pallet and what finishing details she wants for the makeup. 

The show is very inspiring


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like you're raising a good little haunter, Sunken And your daughter is very astute, because she knows you learn as much from what goes wrong as you do from what goes right. That's also something the judges look for in the participants - their ability to absorb criticism and learn from it.


----------



## turtle2778

Okay is it just me or is this seasons cast of artists really sucky in comparison to past seasons?? Up until this week I didn't see anyone other that Anthony that really had anything that I said WOW about. I thought the candy blob was cool as hell, but he over did the goo and covered up what was probably a really good sculpture. House's stomach was the ONLY cool thing about his design and he didn't even bother painting it all the way WTF?? Yet the judges barely touched on that. As for Autumn and the red head left...YOU BOTH SHOULD HAVE GONE HOME ALREADY. You sucked so bad that they should have booted 2 of you off this week. I didn't think that Alex should have gone home. Her's wasn't done well, but it sure the hell didn't suck ass and she hadn't been in the bottom before. They repeated themselves with the Autumn chick...SHE SUCKS and thinks she is great. And boo hoo red head your hand hurts, that doesn't mean you produce sucky stuff and get a pass. If you can't handle the work, take your ass home or better yet don't sign up for a show like this at all because you cheat someone who will really do the work out of a spot and then I am stuck listening to you whine about how much better you could have done if your hand didn't hurt. Over all I thought the winners concept was cool and I did like the anime girl as well, but I thought they sent the wrong person home for sure.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I tend to agree with you T. But you have to remember, its a drama show about making masks and costumes. Just like the other drama shows that are about finding gold, hunting gators, catching fish and cutting trees. 
But there are things to learn here or at least experience. If it was a straight up show it would be on PBS on Sunday along with This old House, and the Woodwright shop.
When I watch it I'm interested in the work being done, not so much the people.


----------



## Copchick

I liked House's candy creature. Although it was perceived as not being being completely painted, the model's clothing slid down from where the paint was completed to. If you look in the finished picture on the show, it shows the clothing going up to the paint and did look complete. I think the clothing slid down when they were talking to the judges. Cool concept with the mouth, even better that she was a belly dancer and could make it move.

I also like Eric F's gummy blob creature. He continues to think outside the box and be different from the others. He did have some depth with shading and usage of the colors of the melted gummies.

I really liked Chris's creature and I'm glad he won. The face, head and chest were all done well. The head was impressive with all the candies used and how they all came together so well. The head and face reminded me of cookie dough. Very cool creature! 

I agree Bone Dancer. There's so much to learn from these guys even the bad ones. I learned that compared to Autumn, even I could've competed. Lol, that's a joke guys! Her creature was absolutely horrible!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Glenn's best line yet "... it punches you in the face with how bad it sucks." LOL


----------



## heresjohnny

As long as they keep the focus on the artist, what they are trying to do, the techniques they use (sometimes they only attempt to use), and the challenges they face, I am a fan. So far I think they have done that, the large majority of the show is either in the workshop or the reveal. If they start focusing on the drama, forget about it.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Well, Anthony is no longer my steady...lol....I was disappointed with his witch...the concept was good and the mask and gingerbread house were a very cool concept...but it had zero "candy coloring" to it, just those few 'rock candy' inserts....... (I still think he's tops though) I agree House's design was genius and many kudos to his model, she rocked the look and made it come alive. I have to give it to Alam, I thought she did the best costuming, it was totally covered with candy...and her anime facial appliance was very doll like. I guess Kris's design was good...it just didn't real appeal to me.....When is Autumn going home? She is awful and so full of excuses.....and she whines...


----------



## Lord Homicide

heresjohnny said:


> As long as they keep the focus on the artist, what they are trying to do, the techniques they use (sometimes they only attempt to use), and the challenges they face, I am a fan. So far I think they have done that, the large majority of the show is either in the workshop or the reveal. If they start focusing on the drama, forget about it.


Agreed on the drama part... Hope they don't elongate the house scenes.


----------



## Jack Mac

Not the best episode in my opinion. But why the hell would they even think that bringing in the last four eliminated artist to compete in Face Off _Redemption_ was a good idea? They did so horribly that even Glenn looked as if he was actually going to punch *himself* in the face.


----------



## Bone Dancer

They will do it just because people will tune in to see who is the worst of the worst. Kinda like stopping at a car wreck.


----------



## Osenator

Last week demons were lack luster and this week, Candy theme? I love this show, but it's sometimes dissapointing somehow. What's next week theme? A fruit basket?


----------



## remylass

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Well, Anthony is no longer my steady...lol....I was disappointed with his witch...the concept was good and the mask and gingerbread house were a very cool concept...but it had zero "candy coloring" to it, just those few 'rock candy' inserts....... (I still think he's tops though)


Just an FYI - Anthony did the "Colonel Candy" character. It was the candy soldier. Eric Z. did the one with the gingerbread house.

I still think only about half of these group are any good. I find the lack of talent kind of shocking.


----------



## Digger

*fACE OFF*

I think the guy w/the crazy haircut will win!!!


----------



## remylass

Looks like Syfy is doing "webisodes" of redemption. They are going to have the winner of the challenges come back on the show. Here is the first one.

http://www.syfy.com/videos/Face%20Off/Face%20Off%20Redemption/Season%204/vid:2622527


----------



## Pumpkin5

remylass said:


> Just an FYI - Anthony did the "Colonel Candy" character. It was the candy soldier. Eric Z. did the one with the gingerbread house.


:jol:Thanks! You are correct...forgive me I watched it at 5:00 am and was rushing through to not be late for work....I will go back and watch it again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Funniest moment from last weeks' episode was when Eric F's delightfully gross blob creature (which incorporated large quantities of melted gummy bears) got stuck to the floor. They did not show how that one made it to the showroom floor

The three top looks were excellent, and any one of them could have taken the win and deserved it.

The bearded lady foundation challenge was a fun twist and entertaining. One of our favorites was the bearded leprechaun look.


----------



## Spooky1

I think the top looks this week were all good enough to win. It's interesting that Anthony's entry wasn't even discussed when they took the closer look. I guess they're trying not to have the show all about him. The bottom looks all had major problems and any could have gone home.


----------



## [email protected]

I'm used having my socks knocked off by this show. This crew doesn't measure up. Now that we've seen multiple challenges, I can safely (and sadly) say that the talent is not on par with previous seasons. Hopefully it won't sink the whole franchise.


----------



## scareme

I was wondering how long before they would vote Jenna off. Her problems with her hand really hurt any team she was on. I really liked her queen and king in the first show. Too bad she had the hand problems, but it was time for her to go.


----------



## heresjohnny

I thought the show was rather good this week, and I liked all 3 giants in the top looks. The challenge was not an easy one, especially having to make at least 2 heads, and working with larger than usual models. The winner was very, very creative.


----------



## Lord Homicide

I thought Fox was annoying in the beginning but have grown pretty fond of him lately. The guy is friggin talented - concept and execution.


----------



## Copchick

I really liked everyone's concept of their giant. When I first saw Eric F. and Chris' giant, I laughed out loud and was really surprised at how cool it looked. Really good vision with that one. I liked the blue coloring of the one giant, but the feet were a little distracting. Everyone pretty much did a good job except for Jenna and Meagan. I felt Meagan's frustration with Jenna. I know Jenna has gone through some life altering incidents, but if she knew she was contributing to someone elses demise, she should have bowed out. The past two creations that she had a part in were embarrasing. I felt bad for Meagan on this one. Now let's see if the contestants can continue to produce decent work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think the judges really enjoyed this week's creations (well, the good ones, at least). Eric F. and Chris took a big chance by going super big. Their giant was a variation on the alien abduction costume idea with the actor's head coming out below the giant heads, and it was a total hoot. All three top looks were very well done this week and a lot of fun to look at.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Ref CC's post... I'm glad Jenna was sent home.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Interesting that Autumn was excited to be working with Anthony because she saw it as being "on vacation", then commented on how she hoped he didn't get all the credit for their work, then told him to feel free to touch the sculpt she'd been working on while she went to the bathroom. If I'd been given the opportunity to work with him, I would have seen it as an opportunity to learn how to put together a beautifully finished look.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I agree with Roxy, Autumn isn't using this opportunity to become better working with someone as talented as Anthony. She annoys me to no end...she is full of excuses and why this didn't happen, why this did...blah, blah, blah.
I liked the top three looks too, and I thought Mohawk (Eric) blistered everyone this time. I still like Anthony's sculpt though, the details were amazing. I guess the giant with the "face feet" didn't bother me so much. I thought he was kind of cute...I sure didn't think it was a terrible as the judges did. Good thing I am not a judge, huh?


----------



## Joiseygal

I agree that Autumn is a know it all and she really does get under my skin also! As for Erik's teams giant it was top notch! So huge in the amount of time and really fun! Anthony, Erik and House are my three favorite and they all do great work. I am so happy that Jenna finally stepped up to the plate and let the judges know that she slowed the team down. Unfortunately her injury if it doesn't get better will not help her in this field. I believe she had to go and I think Autumn should definitely be next...PLEASE!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think it was very honest of Jenna to take responsibility for the role her hand issues played in the work done this week. I'm sure it was difficult for her and it was clearly emotional as well.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I guess I don't understand how Jenna was there in the first place with that type of impairment. Thier hands are main tools. Could you be on the show with a broken arm?


----------



## RoxyBlue

BD, I think part of the issue was the speed at which contestants have to work over a three day time period. She may be fine when she can work at a slower place so her hand isn't put under as much stress.


----------



## scareme

I don't think Jenna's hand was bothering her at first. The first show her work was great. It started getting worse as the weeks went on. But she really shoud have been gone a couple of weeks ago when she first started holding her teammates back. Autumn has been a witch since the first show with her snarkey remarks. "She wasted that crown. Are they looking at what I'm looking at?" She really thinks her work is better that it is. I agree with Joiseygal about the top three.


----------



## Jack Mac

Oh please, I hope they send Autumn home this week! She sure is full of herself, yet has not produced anything worth mentioning. I also hope they don't do anymore teaming up. With the level of talent not consistent, it becomes unfair at times. Look at Anthony for example, twice he has had to carry his partner while doing the bulk of quality work. If they insist on teaming them up again this season I would like to see Anthony teamed with either one of the Eric's on the show. Granted that they would be a lock to win but I wouldn't mind seeing the totally awesome work they would produce.


----------



## The-Haunter

I understand what your saying about Jenna but her hand has been bothering her since the second week or so she should have bowed out weeks ago. Just my thought


----------



## Pumpkin5

The-Haunter said:


> I understand what your saying about Jenna but her hand has been bothering her since the second week or so she should have bowed out weeks ago. Just my thought


:jol:I agree! And can I be a total "B" for a minute?....(No soft heart here)....it seemed funny/odd to me that her hand got worse as the time ran down, or the stakes were higher....I don't know....but....it seemed like she used the hand problem as a crutch....maybe I am just being harsh.....it wouldn't be the first time. (p.s. I am titanium...so fire away....)


----------



## Joiseygal

Pumpkin I agree with you. I thought it was unfair that the last contestant that she held back last show got kicked off. Also if I had to hear another time about how her hand hurt during the show I was going to pull my hair out. I think I counted six times in the past few shows. Ugghh!


----------



## Spooky1

There is some good talent this year, but maybe not quite as deep a pool as past years. The top look giants were all good. I to look forward to Autumns departure.


----------



## Copchick

Let's keep our fingers crossed Autumn is next. Hey Autumn, want some cheese with that whiiinnne? I said it before peeps, she's not from the 'burgh. Nope, nuh uh, no way.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> Let's keep our fingers crossed Autumn is next. Hey Autumn, want some cheese with that whiiinnne? I said it before peeps, she's not from the 'burgh. Nope, nuh uh, no way.


:jol:She is not from anywhere good for dang sure! She is such a negative person and lazy and.....can I just say??? I don't like her....she is way harsh....


----------



## Lord Homicide

LOL everyone bitches about Autumn... Does any one remember what happened a couple of weeks ago when Glenn asked her what she thought about [the team] costume?? She said "I think he'd adorable" with a playful grin... It didn't take Glenn but about 2 seconds to tell her how bad it sucked and how far they missed the mark. That was hilarious! I thought for sure that would have humbled her but evidently not


----------



## Copchick

I liked alot of the finished designs this week. I loved Chris' Butterfly, Waynes' Firefly, Eric Z's mosquito and Eric F's wolf spider. They all had a really interesting interpretation of the bugs. Wasn't too wild at all with House's Bee or Anthony's Ant. Really disliked Meagon's moth and Alam's grasshopper. What did Ve say about Meagon's moth? Something like it looked like someone vomited color on it? Yeah, it did. And what was Alam thinking? That was downright pitiful. Good choice to leave the show.


----------



## scareme

I agree with you Copchick. And I agree with who the judges sent home. It's time to start getting rid of the deadwood, so we can see more of the people with talent


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I loved Wayne's firefly, it was so creative! I don't know why the judges hated Anthony's ant so much!? I didn't think it was his best work but I didn't hate it either.


----------



## Bone Dancer

The butterfly and the firefly were the best of the show. The rest of the work was so-so at best.


----------



## madmomma

I've been addicted to this show for the past 2 seasons. I IM my daughter in college and tweet while it's on...haha, bonding long distance over a reality show! How crazy is that? :googly: She's got everyone in her dorm lounge watching it every Tuesday night. Anthony is my fav but there are a few other great contenders. Getting better each week.


----------



## Tokwik

Pumpkin5 said:


> I don't know why the judges hated Anthony's ant so much!? I didn't think it was his best work but I didn't hate it either.


It was stated in this past episode (by himself and I believe it was Ve) that he set the bar very high for himself at the beginning of the season. The judges are looking for that level of quality every time now since he's already showed them his talent level.


----------



## Bone Dancer

If you are going to be graded on your improvements, always leave room even if you have to fake it.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Tokwik said:


> It was stated in this past episode (by himself and I believe it was Ve) that he set the bar very high for himself at the beginning of the season. The judges are looking for that level of quality every time now since he's already showed them his talent level.


I agreed with the judges - I thought the ant costume sucked... He should have looked up a picture of an army ant or at the very least painted the antennae black. It could have been sweet. Of course it's easy for me to sit on the couch and criticize, Lord knows I couldn't do any of these challenges...


----------



## scareme

Wow! Those are cool Lord H. I would have loved to see Anthony have tackled one of those heads.


----------



## Pumpkin5

madmomma said:


> Anthony is my fav but there are a few other great contenders. Getting better each week.


:jol:Yay! Me too!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Finally caught up on the insect episode and then watched the "Werewolves from Another Planet" episode tonight. The top insect looks last week were excellent - either one could have taken the win and deserved it.

For this week, the blue werewolf was my favorite. The eyes were classicly wolfish and the muscle detailing impressive. As for the bottom looks, somehow, oh, I don't know why, this little ditty came to mind:






:googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide

I'm glad that Autumn finally got slashed out of the comp. It never dawned on me until this episode how negative she was. She bitched all the way out the door! lol


----------



## Bone Dancer

I agree Roxy, play it again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The sad thing is, she might have been able to do good work if she had been more open to the idea of working as a team. The beetle sculpt she did on her own last week was beautiful. That aside, I've never seen anyone on the show who appeared to be as blind as she was to the quality of her work, as well as blind to how she affected those around her. I've also never heard before last night the judges use the word "loathsome" to describe a contestant's behavior. Ve said this a couple years ago - nobody works alone in this business. Folks on this show are not judged solely on their work.

The "make up a ton of zombies" portion of last night's show was entertaining. The contestants looked almost as bloody as their models by the time they got done


----------



## Bone Dancer

I can see that even for those that lose on this show, the show did them some good in getting there name out there. I am sure Autumn's name is also out there.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Well, I wasn't all that impressed with the werewolfs...they should have been better.... I am kidding, well sort of...I thought they would be more fantastical looking being from another planet and all...I guess maybe House's was the most outer spacey looking one...but the Blue Werewolf was my favorite too. Anthony better step up his game a bit....I don't know what they were thinking with the whole backwards thing. I did like the way the wings moved though, too bad the head was gigantic and not great. The zombie make up was great....I need them at my house on Halloween night....


----------



## Copchick

Good riddance to such a nasty, negative witch. Roxy, you picked the perfect song for her exit. Enough said on her, I'm done.

I really liked Chris and Wayne's Neptune Werewolf. The detailing was fantastic, I liked the teeth and mouth. I thought House and Meaghan's werewolf was okay. I must not see what the judges liked. Was that a furry spike coming out its back? I didn't get it. I think the judges were right with Anthony and Eric F's werewolf. The proportions were off. Not their best work.


----------



## scareme

That was a great song choice Roxy. I don't know if it was because of the talk about this show, or just that I'm older, but this is the first time I've looked at the wicked witch in terms of her make up. What they did with her nose and chin. How the hand and nails complement the face. The wart, the lips. lol


----------



## Tokwik

Autumn was pretty oblivious to her standings since the season started. I'm kinda surprised that she made it this long. I agree with what Roxy said that she does seem to have the potential to do really good work on her own, but working under a time constraint and interacting with others does seem detrimental.

Chris and Wayne's blue werewolf was my favorite and I'm kinda surprised that Anthony and Eric didn't do better. When they announced the teams I thought for sure that they would come out on top. I guess the two of them together was a bit too creative and the end result wasn't able to come across as a finished product.

I have been finding myself this season watching to guess who will be eliminated, rather than who will win. Complete polar opposite from the previous seasons unfortunately.


----------



## scareme

Tokwik said:


> I have been finding myself this season watching to guess who will be eliminated, rather than who will win. Complete polar opposite from the previous seasons unfortunately.


I never thought about it in those terms, but you're right.


----------



## the bloody chef

Thank god she's gone!!! Autumn was like nails on a blackboard to me since the first episode....she just seemed sooo full of herself _every_ week and only once did she show anything worthy of her own praise....good riddance! Now that she's back in P'Burgh, Tina, maybe you can arrest her, put her in solitary and save the rest of your fair city from having to listen to her! 
 Anthony seems to be going backwards lately, and he even looked a little confused at times this week....simplify, Dude!!
 Fox is growing on me big time!!! Loved his candy blob...it had me ROFLOL!!! He's got mad skills, but I think he needs to be just a touch more realistic with his time and realize that a little bit less done better is better than a lot done decently.
 I think Meagan will be the next to go - I don't know who posted it before about this season being more about trying to not go home versus trying to win, but I feel they were dead on with that assessment....and I think Meagan exemplifies that attitude. Now that the herd is thinned, it's time for someone to take control!


----------



## Copchick

the bloody chef said:


> Now that she's back in P'Burgh, Tina, maybe you can arrest her, put her in solitary and save the rest of your fair city from having to listen to her!


*Noooo, noooo, noooooooo!!! :googly:*

I'll go to my grave denying she's from Pittsburgh, she does not talk at all like us.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> I'll go to my grave denying she's from Pittsburgh, she does not talk at all like us.


I'm really glad to hear that - you have no idea...

She MUST be kin to Tommy Wiseau (look him up if you don't know what I'm talking about )


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> She MUST be kin to Tommy Wiseau (look him up if you don't know what I'm talking about )


:jol:She could definitely be his sister....
or.....maybe it's Tommy!!! The hair looked about right.......adequately greasy and slick looking....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Anyone remember what next week's challenge is going to be?


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Anyone remember what next week's challenge is going to be?


Probably a special effects make-up challenge again.


----------



## Copchick

Sorry Roxy, my DVR stopped recording just before showing next week's episode.


----------



## Tokwik

From the website.

Face Off - Next Episode - It's Better in the Dark
The contestants must create a look that has a bio-luminescent element to it. Face Off Tuesday at 9/8c.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Tokwik said:


> From the website.
> 
> Face Off - Next Episode - It's Better in the Dark
> The contestants must create a look that has a bio-luminescent element to it. Face Off Tuesday at 9/8c.


:jol:My DVR is an idiot too....Hopefully I will get to view the WHOLE episode.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I got behind on the last few episodes, and was finally able to catch back up. I must say that I am glad to see Alam and Autumn gone. I feel bad for Jenna, as she had an injury that was hindering her performance. Hopefully, she will go home and have it fixed.

Alam, needs a LOT more real world experience before she is truly ready for a competition like this.

Autumn can't sculpt. Bottom line. Every piece she presented to the judges looked like something made by a monkey whacking a pile of mud with a stick.


----------



## the bloody chef

_Autumn can't sculpt. Bottom line. Every piece she presented to the judges looked like something made by a monkey whacking a pile of mud with a stick.[/QUOTE]_

Now, now! No need to be insulting monkeys!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LOL, monkeys know I didn't mean offense to them. The mud on the other hand...

By the way, did anyone else notice that she was always like " This is the most awesome piece ever", and the judges were like "Quit whacking the mud with that stick". Then they would tear her apart, and she would act like it was their fault that her sculpting sucked. Her "werewolf" head looked like some sort of werepig made out of stone to me. Plus, she was always talking about how horrible the winning pieces would be, and when the judges praised them, she'd say something like "Am I f***ing blind or something?", and act like she was the only one there with any talent. I am glad to see that she is gone, and I don't particularly care who wins it at this point, because the artists who are left are all awesome. 

I believe that the next one to go home will be Eric F., if he doesn't stop fabricating. That's one of the things that sent Roy home last season. He was going too big, and it irked the judges. At first it was cool, then they got bored with it.


----------



## Troll Wizard

I spent the day watching the episodes just to get caught up. I'm wondering about these contestants? If they can't get along with each other when they're teamed up together, how in the world do they expect to make it professionally in the real world of make up artist who work day in and day out with a multitude of people working _"TOGETHER"_ to create a project!!!! Sometimes I think I'm watching a bunch of grade school kids arguing to see who goes first!

I'm thinking along the same with "the bloody chef" here and get out my own "Trunk Monkey" and have him do some whacking (he uses the tire wrench) on each of them. But I guess like all reality shows, there all scripted and they already know who the winner is because by the time we see the series air, they are at home watching themselves on TV.

At least it's not another stupid singing show! :jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I believe that the next one to go home will be Eric F., if he doesn't stop fabricating.


You are right man. He needs to quit fabricating. I really enjoy seeing the end result of his work, bad or good, and don't want to see him get booted. His ideas and work are far out there. He looks like he'd be listening to the Misfits while in his shop.


----------



## Pumpkin5

BioHazardCustoms said:


> .....and when the judges praised them, she'd say something like "Am I f***ing blind or something....


:jol:In response to Autumn, the correct answer here is: Not only are you blind...you've got the deaf and dumb thing down too.....


----------



## Joiseygal

I finally got a chance to catch up with FaceOff and I am so happy that Autumn is gone!!!! YAY!!!! Although I am shock that the piece that Anthony and Erik did was sort of disappointing. I would of thought they would of put out a master piece.


----------



## Tokwik

Lord Homicide said:


> He looks like he'd be listening to the Misfits while in his shop.


What's wrong with the Misfits?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Tokwik said:


> What's wrong with the Misfits?


Hell Nothing!  I still listen to them


----------



## heresjohnny

Glow in the dark monsters tonight, I am loving me some face-off!


----------



## scareme

Anyone care to make any guesses on who's going home tonight? Eric? I don't know, some of the best are left.


----------



## scareme

It was good to see Anthony back in form tonight. I love the cocky way Eric F walks out to the judges. He looks like he's having fun. Poor Eric Z. While he's waiting to be judged, he looks like he's waiting for a colonoscopy. Has anyone been watching Faceoff Redemption? Think you've heard the end of Autumn's whining? Think again.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Well Anthony pulls out another win! From previews for next week, that may be a different story. Sorry to hear about Megan getting sick, but when your in a competion like this every minute counts. When you lose almost a complete day from sculpting that can put a crimp in things. Glad to see she was able to come up with something even though it still sent her home. 

I was kind of surprised that so many chose to do some creature out of the sea. Just cause they were by the ocean, didn't mean that they were supposed to design something from there. But that's pretty much what everybody did. Eric Z., looked defeated the minute he walked out in front of the judges. Oh well, another episode gone, and now there are 5. :jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

A deep sea creature inspiration would have been awesome - maybe a dragonfish, gulper eel, giant isopod, etc...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lot of fun creatures, but Anthony was really the only one who "got" the idea of the challenge when it came to the bioluminescent part. I was happy to see him back in the game, and both painting looks he did were impeccable. The crab-headed creature (Wayne's?), while not as great with the bioluminescence, was a wonderful sculpt and had a great daytime look.

I felt sad for the two people sent home even though it was the two we figured would be going. They're both likeable and they both looked like they were about to cry.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Rox, it's a dog eat dog world...

Anthony's was the best over all. Fox's was cool from the waist down - not sure how he got away with the horrible face piece. He's lucky the bottom looks were horrid. Wayne's Crabbertine sculpt was awesome.


----------



## Copchick

^ Yeah, what he said.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Well, I am sure you all know I am grinning like an idiot because my boyfriend's back! (ie Anthony brought it home again) But can I just say Mohawk knocked it out of the park with his glow look...if Fox would just allow himself a little more time, his mind is great, but he thinks up these fantastical creations that he just can't get done in the amount of time he has. But I like the way his mind works and it his creation sort of reminded me of something out of the movie _The Abyss_....Sorry for young Eric, he will be something great one day if he ever gets his confidence up. But the cream is definitely rising.....


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Well, I am sure you all know I am grinning like an idiot because my boyfriend's back! (ie Anthony brought it home again)


Your type is Anthony? LOL


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> Your type is Anthony? LOL


:jol:Not exactly...my type is tall guys that wear gas masks.....


----------



## Troll Wizard

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Not exactly...my type is tall guys that wear gas masks.....


I'm sure I can find a gas mask somewhere! LOL!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Egyptian god mummy theme next week should be an interesting one. There's a short clip for it in the SyFy web site.


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> The Egyptian god mummy theme next week should be an interesting one. There's a short clip for it in the SyFy web site.


This episode should be pretty sweet.


----------



## heresjohnny

First thing I thought of when the mummy theme was announced was the mummy ride at universal studios, love that ride. Ok, back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## the bloody chef

scareme said:


> Has anyone been watching Faceoff Redemption? Think you've heard the end of Autumn's whining? Think again.


Please, God! No!!! Do NOT let her back!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I haven't watched redemption but I think that's a better approach to giving someone a second chance - giving them a shot at next season.


----------



## Offwhiteknight

I just watched it for the first time the other day. Crazy stuff!

Also weird? My brother used to work for Optic Nerve studios, the special effects company that the one guy runs, back when they started out in the early 90s, when they worked on the first two seasons of Babylon 5...


----------



## Joiseygal

I finally got a chance to watch the last show and I think the judges hit it right on the head. Anthony definitely was the best. I think it could of been any of the three to go, but I'm glad they gave House another chance because I think he has potential. I have to start remembering when FaceOff is on, so I don't have to watch the rerun.


----------



## scareme

Anyone care to hazzard a guess who will go home on tomorrow night's show? I kind-of think House. He was in the bottom last week, so he's going to have to really step it up this week.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Anyone who watched it this week already knows the answer

Even though he didn't take the win, Eric Mohawk's creation was dead-on Evil Dead, which was part of the challenge (and I was so hoping Bruce Campbell would show up at the last minute to be a guest judge and not be just the video guest). The face was right out of Army of Darkness.

Wayne still has time management problems, but he pulled out all stops at the last minute with his crocodile-headed creature and earned praise for it. He really looked like he might be in trouble during last looks, and he probably felt that way, too, but he got it together

The winning makeup was beautifully done. All in all, some excellent work done this week. And when someone goes home from now on, at least it will be for a good makeup, as one of the guys noted.


----------



## heresjohnny

One of my favorite episodes yet. At this point it seems to be anyone's to win, it all depends on who is having a good day.


----------



## Tokwik

heresjohnny said:


> One of my favorite episodes yet. At this point it seems to be anyone's to win, it all depends on who is having a good day.


Great episode. I had a feeling about who was going home, but had no idea which way the judges were going to vote for the winner.

One thing that occurred to me while watching was how hard the judges seem to be on Anthony. Is it because his earlier work was that much better, or that the competition was that much worse in comparison?

Either way, everyone's work looked great. I'm still dumbfounded on how many of the contestants, both past and present, are able to do so much work in only a couple days. Like was previously stated by Roxy, anyone who goes home at this point is going to be from great makeup, and that they were just outperformed by the others.


----------



## Haunted TEM HOME

Great Episode, I agree, I felt eric should won, that makeup was great and on the T for evil dead..


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you're correct, Tok - Anthony set a high bar for himself early on, so they expect more of him. When he's in top form, he's phenomenal, especially the painting. Shoot, even his not-so-top form is impressive.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Even to get this far would look good on a resume. You have to know there are producers watching these guys.


----------



## Copchick

Everyone did an outstanding job! I loved Kris's mummy god, then Eric F. was really good too. I did like House's mummy though. I know the gold coloring kinda destroyed the look of it but I loved the face and texture all over. I did not like Anthony's. His painting was really bad, but his sculpture was good. I thought he was going.


----------



## the bloody chef

I think it was a toss up with House and Anthony for who was going home...Anthony may have gotten the benefit for past work, but he won't again! I think if Fox hadn't made his paint on the body so 'red' he would have won.._the face was perfect!_ it was just too bright and shiny and didn't really evoke that 'mummy rising from the dead' feel that got Kris the win...Kris's was awesome head to toe....as he was told "camera ready"...can't get a better compliment than that!!! The best 5 made it to this point and now they're going to have to be at their very best....one little mistake and you're on your way home!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Okay....I am not going to ditch Anthony...he had a good sculpt...his paintwork just got overblended....I thought Fox's was good...but I thought Chris's was the best by far....I loved the horns and the dry, skull look of it. And he added hair....the hair addition was genius.....sorry for House, he is really talented...Wayne's looked really awesome too.... I don't think that any of the artists left don't deserve to win....


----------



## Osenator

I agree totally with Pumkin5, I felt the very same. Great episode! What is next week theme?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The next episode is Alien Apocalypse - "The contestants must create what a hybrid of 2 Defiance aliens would look like."

http://www.syfy.com/videos/Face Off/Promos & Trailers


----------



## Lord Homicide

the bloody chef said:


> The best 5 made it to this point and now they're going to have to be at their very best....one little mistake and you're on your way home!


Isn't that the truth... and it could be a very small detail or lack of. In a situation like this, they're all winners at the end - very good at what they do.


----------



## Troll Wizard

I would have to say that I think Anthony's head piece should have been a little bigger as the judges stated. But overall I think everyone did a pretty good job in the amount of time they are given. It just gets harder from here on! Everyone will have to step it up to another level.


----------



## heresjohnny

Yay, faceoff tonight!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bring on the Alien Apocalypse!


----------



## Cat_Bones

I can't believe who went home!! so sad to see him go!


----------



## kprimm

I just can't seem to agree with the judges, they just axed my favorite. I do agree though that everyone of those last four absolutely deserve to be there. They are so talented. I am sure that they will all go far no matter how it turns out.


----------



## Jack Mac

I believe that Eric F. had earned his spot in the final because he was the most consistent of all of them while at the same time pushing himself creatively with each challenge, never going the easy route. It's a shame he won't be in final. And Eric Z. winning the Redemption spot for next years FaceOff must have been an all time low feeling for Eric F. Can't help but feel sorry for him.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Well Anthony does it again, and what a privilege to shadow the head makeup designer from the new Defiance show coming in April. So what was up with Eric F. not begin able to go to the set with the rest of the guys? Either I missed what they said or I just didn't get what their explanation was.That kind of caught me off guard. Anyway congrats to the 3 who won and are moving on to the final, they each deserve it!


----------



## Copchick

Although the four of them are very talented, I am crushed Eric F was axed. I agree with Jack Mac in that Eric was consistent. He had such an imagination and wasn't afraid to try something. I hope that this gets his foot in the door in the industry, he deserves it. At least this season is ending much better than last season. The people who are there, are the one's who should be there.


----------



## Osenator

I was also sad to see Eric go. He was my fav. He should went to the final. I hope he gets to do amazing work on great movies.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:No matter how sad it was to see Mohawk Eric go (and it was very sad and emotional scene) but I think he will be just fine...He is bound to get a good gig because let's face it....he takes risks, he is uber talented, and he is pretty much an all around good guy. I was glad to see my Anthony did well....although as much as I love Anthony, I almost think Chris' sculpt was better. I mean the neck alone on that thing was amazing! Anyway I was cheering for all the guys....I so cannot wait until the winner is crowned! I am so glad I started watching this show....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Agreed about Eric Mohawk being a risk taker, think-outside-the-box kind of guy. Very sad to see him go, but that would be true of any of them at this point. They're all wonderfully talented and just plain nice people. The pieces done for this week's challenge were just amazing - very detailed and full of personality.


----------



## Joiseygal

NOOOOoooooo.... bring back Erik!!!! Darn he didn't do that well on this challenge and he gets the boot! I loved his creativity throughout the show and I am sorry to see him go. I love Anthony also, but I wasn't very impressed with his work this week. I thought everyone did a great job, but Anthony wasn't one of my favorites.  I actually liked the sculpture that the judges didn't like, but what the hell do I know?!?! (the guy with the dark hair, but I don't remember his name.)


----------



## Jack Mac

Just a heads up, today they have a Face Off marathon leading to tonight's episode.


----------



## Bone Dancer

O boy, another chance to see Autumn whinnn


----------



## RoxyBlue

Really looking forward to this episode - anyone could take it at this point. The challenge tonight is waterproof makeups, so it should be interesting.


----------



## Copchick

Ooo, I'm so excited! I really liked this season with the exception of one whiney contestant.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Just caught the tail end of the episode where Autumn was booted... lol. Mackenzie is a bad host too


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just watched the finale - absolutely stunning creations and nothing fell off in the water The boys really outdid themselves - gorgeous work.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:OMG!!! He won! He WON! HE WON!!! (This is me smiliing because I am hysterically Happy!!!) Go Anthony!!!


----------



## Abunai

Congrats, Anthony.


----------



## heresjohnny

I would not have wanted to be a judge, I could not choose just one .


----------



## Jack Mac

Good to see that Anthony was able to produce an awesome creation in spite of having Autumn on his team. Also with the experience gained this year, I see Eric Z making it to the finals next season.


----------



## madmomma

heresjohnny said:


> I would not have wanted to be a judge, I could not choose just one .


I agree. It was an exciting end. I was on Team Anthony from the beginning but others produced some really awesome creatures. 
Can't wait to see what new season produces.  Looking forward to seeing past contestants' works too.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Jack Mac said:


> Good to see that Anthony was able to produce an awesome creation in spite of having Autumn on his team.


:jol:Ha ha! I know! I was so worried...she was like the kid no one wants on their team...but I thought she kept the whining to a minimum last night...


----------



## Tokwik

Wow, that was some unbelievable work done by all the finalists. Unlike last season, all three truly deserved to be there.

Congratulations to Anthony.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

When this season finally paired down to the final four contestants, I can honestly say that I think any of them could have rightfully won. I thought the last challenge in Las Vegas was amazing. All three of those men did such beautiful work. I think that Kris's yellow/orange woman was what knocked him out. I couldn't help but wonder if in fact that wasn't Alam’s work. (You might remember she sculpted the chest piece.) But ultimately it was Kris's responsibility. That being said, even if there was the slightest bit of truth to that, Kris was a true class act and never threw anyone under the bus.
All in all I knew that regardless of who won I would have been sad for the other two and that I was honestly rooting equally for all three!!!!

*Way to guys and congratulations Anthony.


----------



## Copchick

I really enjoyed the finale! I absolutely loved Anthony's female creation. She was stunning and the male looked cool too. Wayne had an awesome twosome and I really liked the metallic look on Kris' male creation. I did not like his female. It was a toss up between Wayne and Anthony, and any one of them was deserving of winning. Good season with some very good talent.


----------



## Tokwik

One more thing.

The last few episodes really kept me wondering... 

What if they had just a little more time? Maybe one additional day. What would everyone's pieces look like with just one more day?

I think we would see some really amazing work still completed in a stupid short time frame.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Well congrat's to Anthony! I had this feeling that he was going to pull it off in the final and sure enough he did! I think overall his was the best looking and the most consistant out of the three. His unique blend of the two creatures, male and female really stood out amongst the other two. And for all of them, I was happy to see that all of their costumes stayed on while getting wet. 

So congrat's again to Anthony....I think we will be seeing a lot more of his stuff real soon!!!!


----------



## Jack Mac

Just in case anyone wants to see some of Anthony's previous halloween mask work you should check out Zagone Studios. I believe these were done a few years back though.


----------



## Joiseygal

I really enjoyed watching this season! Anthony is a very talented artist and I definitely think it was very hard to judge the amazing creations from all the artist. Now we have to wait for next season!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think next season starts in August so it won't be too long a wait


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The final three were all amazing artists and will go far I'm certain, but even with a few stumbles, Anthony was probably the clear winner from the beginning I think.

...and let's not rush August just yet!!!


----------

